

PDF: A System for Co-located Collaborative Web Search - brentr
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://research.microsoft.com/~merrie/papers/cosearch.pdf

======
brentr
This is an interesting paper a professor pointed me towards when I was
inquiring about methods to improve search results. It is not exactly along the
lines of what I was looking for, but it does pose a significant area on which
on YC team could improve on.

